# What are the best "C" cell LED flashlights?



## lingpau (Jan 19, 2010)

It seems most people today are only interested in AA, AAA, 123, or exotic battery operated flashlights on CPF. I think the "C" cell battery has a lot to be desired as a flashlight battery. I have a Streamlight 3 c cell pp lux. light thats outstanding and the famous 99,999 hour Lux LED flashlight from Advanced Auto parts that is quite good. Other than the c verson of the MAG light, what is out there on the market in great C cell lights? They run forever compaired to the AAs, AAAs and 123s. I am not putting down these other lights but its nice to have a bright light that runs for more than an hour before you have to replace or recharge the battery!


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 19, 2010)

I've got the Tektite Expedition LS4 cree (3C). From what I've read, it's likely to be either Q5 or R2 bin. 

Pros: It's bomb proof, efficient, short for 3C, waterproof to 300m, will run forever on alkalines (at a lower level as the batteries deplete)

Cons: Very heavy and some people won't like the fact that it's unregulated.


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 19, 2010)

I think that the 'C' is a very underrated size - about the nicest-handling 'large' flashlights IMO. YMMV of course.

One of my favorites I put together is here, a lot of custom/semi-custom components but the runtime is phenomenal for such good output.

There has been a few other 'C' flashlight threads on CPF, I recommend searching for them.


----------



## jk037 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have one of these for work:

http://www.uni-lite.co.uk/k2led.shtml

It's a little bulky and not massively powerful (claimed 85lm) but it runs forever on a pair of alkaline C-size batteries. It's also very solidly built, and feels like it'll outlast me! 

It produces a square beam, oddly, which seems to be neither a great benefit nor a hindrance; just a bit unusual. The light has 3 modes: high, low and flashing.

This is my keep-in-the-car-when-I'm-on-call light: not something I'd want in my pocket every day but good to know it's there on those nights when I get called out to look at a fault at dark and remote substations! oo:


----------



## matt4270 (Jan 19, 2010)

For a cheap light, the life gear 2 C cell that Target has is great! $40-, 210 lumens (Well,... I'm not sure about their claim, but it's bright!). Nice build quality as well!


----------



## Ezeriel (Jan 19, 2010)

I think it might have more to do with wanting an EDC (every day carry) light.

People posting seem to be much more interested in a small light that you can fit in your pocket. 

...but when I go out at night for a walk, I really enjoy having a slightly larger light. 



Sadly, there doesn't seem to be all that many options. The 2c Lowes' Task Force is a well respected thrower, and I have become very, very fond of the more floody 2c Duracell Daylite. 

I wish Fenix would make a 2c light. I adore my LD20, and having a Fenix quality 2c light would be an instant buy for me :thumbsup:


----------



## fishx65 (Jan 19, 2010)

I've got a couple of the 3C Rayovac Sportsman Extreme's. It's a very solid Cree torch that runs a loooong time. They have been my cabin beater lights for about 2 years and have taken some serious abuse.


----------



## sol-leks (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree that C cells are definitely an ignored battery type for the most part, but I understand why. C cells do not produce a stronger current than a AA so a AA light and A C light will have the same potential output, just the C light can run for much longer.
However with the good rechargeables nowadays, the difference in runtime isn't even that huge. I believe a NIMH AA is 2500mah and a alkaline C is 4500mah approx and varying from brand to brand, so you are getting maybe double the runtime. I think it is easy then to see would choose significantly smaller size and weight over the runtime of C's, especially when you can just carry extra batteries. Of course you could get NIMH C's but they are very very expensive.

Of course, this is just comparing C and AA. Of course the other reason C batteries don't get used much anymore is because of cr123's, 14500's, 1860's etc.

Please someone correct me if I'm wrong here, I'm no expert on batteries.

EDIT: Oh yeah, as to your original topic, check out the Lumapower Mentor, supoosed to be quite good.


----------



## rmteo (Jan 19, 2010)

A NiMH C cell is more like 5000mAH - an alkaline is closer to 9500mAH. And they are not expensive, about $4 each http://www.batteryspace.com/nimhrechargeablecellcsize12v5000mahbuttontop1pc.aspx


----------



## sol-leks (Jan 19, 2010)

I guess you're right about the price, sorry, I thought they were more expensive, and I just looked chargers that can handle C's aren't that expensive either. Still, a NIMH C is basically just two NIMH AA's and a 2xAA light with an extra set of batteries will give you the same runtime and output as a 2xC light with less weight when you are using NIMH's, because there is so much more metal in a C cell light.

Of course, sometimes a heavier light is definitely a good thing. Sales would indicate though that most people don't buy flashlights for the purpose of beating people.

Also, I don't think Alkaline C's are 9500mah but I'm not sure.


----------



## ptolemy (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a 26650 cell, which is a bit longer C size cell at 4000mah with sst50 3 level dropin. on low level it can run 3-4 hours but if i need to blind someone it can pull 500+ lumens

that's a great flexibility


----------



## parnass (Jan 19, 2010)

The metal River Rock light sold at Target a while back was powered by two C cells. It employed an optic to produce an ultra narrow beam of light with no spill and was of limited utility.


----------



## The Dane (Jan 19, 2010)

MagLite

From standard to 5xMCE in a mod:twothumbs
3xSSR-90 remains and so do 5xSSR-90, but they'll be ever so sweeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Mr_Light (Jan 19, 2010)

Lumapower Mentor
http://www.lumapower.com/80.html


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 19, 2010)

I assume the Task Force 2C is still available at Lowe's. I've got the older, but very similar Advanced Auto 2C Luxeon. The newest is a Cree P4, I think. Great throwers.

Geoff


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 19, 2010)

*FM11* and *FM85*. :devil:


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 19, 2010)

link energizer datasheets quote the capacity of their Alkaline C around 8000mAh. But this is only at *very* low current (25mA). Capacity of alkalines drops off very quickly as the current increases.

Better off with NiMh over 500mA


----------



## gswitter (Jan 20, 2010)

For me, 2C and 3C are very comfortable sizes and just the right ratio of length to width. I very much prefer them to 2AA, 3AA and 2x 18650.

Some favorite C lights:


ProPoly 3C Lux
Lambda ProCharger _-3x C cells for higher output_
LumaRay_ -more of a conversation piece at this point, but still a decent light
_
3x "C" Mag85_ -my most-used incan_
2x "C" hotwires (Mag11, Mag61, ROP)
And, the 3C Lambda Revolution that sits on my bedside table... 





As long as my AW "C" are usable, and the AccuPower LSD C cells (or similar) are available, C's will be well-used in our house.


----------



## Scott_T (Jan 20, 2010)

Ditto on the taskforce 2c, I've had mine for about a year now and use it as a beater and its held up fine. And its also one of my brightest lights too.


----------



## Hitthespot (Jan 20, 2010)

Here is the nicest 3C flashlight I've seen in a long time. Great Beam. Great Price.

http://www.brightguy.com/products/DeWALT_3C_LED_Flashlight_DPGA-3C.php

Bill


----------



## computernut (Jan 20, 2010)

I love my Mag 3C's, I find the D-cell models too thick to be comfortable in the hand. One has a Xenon lamp in it while the other has a MagLED. I've been thinking about modding them. I might pick up a 2C and a 4C as well to try.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 20, 2010)

rmteo said:


> A NiMH C cell is more like 5000mAH - an alkaline is closer to 9500mAH. And they are not expensive, about $4 each http://www.batteryspace.com/nimhrechargeablecellcsize12v5000mahbuttontop1pc.aspx





monkeyboy said:


> link energizer datasheets quote the capacity of their Alkaline C around 8000mAh. But this is only at *very* low current (25mA). Capacity of alkalines drops off very quickly as the current increases.
> 
> Better off with NiMh over 500mA



I knew that alkalines could be good for low current devices, when I read some runtimes comparison charts. But I didn't know that they are way better than the best NiMh! Of course this is not strange when I have never seen any value of mAh of the technical specs of alkalines.

I guess this means it's an advantage to use alkalines (even cheap ones) in low brightness flashlights like when using Terralux Ministar1 LED-bulb (claimed to 50lm but in my old 2D it's much less) in a Maglite. Not only for the runtime but also for avoiding over discharging of rechargeables.

Regards, Patric


----------



## tvman (Jan 20, 2010)

Flying Turtle said:


> I assume the Task Force 2C is still available at Lowe's. I've got the older, but very similar Advanced Auto 2C Luxeon. The newest is a Cree P4, I think. Great throwers.
> 
> Geoff



Yeah I have a few of both. Wish they would produce a cree AA 2C. The Task Force 2c (60X) is still a bargain torch especially with the $10 off $25 coupons. My rechargeable C's are ony 2900 and 2200 mah but I have bunch charged in reserve.


----------



## jefcsun (Jan 21, 2010)

I have the 2C Life Gear (from Target). It is bright and has good quality.


----------



## geoff538 (Jan 28, 2010)

I just got the Life Gear "210" lumen Highlander series light from Target. It may not be 210 lumens, but it is VERY bright!!! My problem is the horrible rings that are created all around the center beam. It is a smooth reflector, and a long thrower, but someone HAS to have a solution to fixing this problem. C'mon.... somebody help here, please. This will be an awesome light if someone can solve this problem that knows what they are doing. I would jump on an aftermarket fix along with many others in a heartbeat I'm sure.


----------



## NWdude83 (Feb 1, 2010)

What about that 2C Duracell Daylite? Supposedly 160 lumens, and focusable beam.


----------



## dtvmike (Oct 4, 2010)

matt4270 said:


> For a cheap light, the life gear 2 C cell that Target has is great! $40-, 210 lumens (Well,... I'm not sure about their claim, but it's bright!). Nice build quality as well!



i own 2 of them from costco - $49.99 for 2 , great flashlights .. i'm not going to say its better than others cause i dont own any others, but its probably the best damn thing for the price , since i bought 2 for 49.99? comes down to $25 a piece .. i dont think any other $25 LED comes as solid as this life+gear 210 lumens .. :naughty:


----------



## freezer filler (Oct 6, 2010)

energizer hard case pro spotlight


----------

